# Polishing blanks



## johncrane (Apr 24, 2011)

Here are two products l use in my finishing, the first one is these Cotton Pads they are cheap to buy and easy too use, they will not get caught up in a spinning lathe, no more rags to find or get caught up. l use these pads on all  my Ca finishes and on all Plastics and Lucite blanks, you could already have them in your home ask your wife.
Second one is a German made polish called Shine it is a great product that works and it is sold here in the big hardware stores,
how i use these products when the blank is ready to polish take a cotton pad fold it in half, put a small amount of Shine on the pad then polish away it removes those really fine scratches,next step get another cotton pad, fold it in half put your last finishing polish on and buff away. :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Apr 24, 2011)

NIce tip John


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks John, now I something new to try.  May have a hard time finding the 'Shine".


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 24, 2011)

Never used cotton wool for buffing, will have to try that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 25, 2011)

I used the cotton balls for a long time the problem with cotton balls they would catch on the bushing and wrap around the blank, but they still gave a beautiful shine but a bit messy,how i got onto the cotton pads i was shopping with my wife, she put 2 packets into a the shopping basket we where in a  $2 dollar shop, i had a look at the packet which said Cotton pads, then the penny dropped i thought if these work, i will solve my problem with the messy cotton balls.And they did they work a treat, and for 2 bucks a pack you cant beat that,  easy to use and no mess, and teamed up with the Dursol Shine polish you will get a first class finish, German made products speaks for themselves the cost here is $12 bucks and worth every cent.


----------



## johncrane (May 23, 2011)

A note for down under turners Bunnings Warehouse has Dursol Shine! for $7.50  for a 50g tube.


----------



## studioso (May 24, 2011)

I have a feeling that shine is the same thing as autosol. Widely sold in america, it can be found for example on leevalley, were in fact the description claims it as developed in Germany. 

Even the packaging is similar!


----------



## holmqer (May 25, 2011)

Rangertrek said:


> Thanks John, now I something new to try.  May have a hard time finding the 'Shine".



I would not think you would have trouble finding 'Shine' just might be more of a fluid than a paste.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 4, 2011)

studioso said:


> I have a feeling that shine is the same thing as autosol. Widely sold in america, it can be found for example on leevalley, were in fact the description claims it as developed in Germany.
> 
> Even the packaging is similar!


Alex! you  could be right, if you google Dursol Shine you will find many suppliers in USA
Now with the bullet contest running, you might want to try the Cotton pads and Shine they work great on brass.


----------

